# Estate Sale



## ShutteredEye (Oct 5, 2006)

Photog on another board is selling many old cameras of his grandfather's.  Here is the list of the stuff he has:

Here is the list.

Ansco ReadyFlash
Ansco Shur Shot
Argus Autronic 35
Argus C4
Argus C3 x2
Argus C2
Argus Lens 100mm Enna-Werk w/Box
Argus Matchmatic C3
Canon Canonet (1st model)
King Regula IIIa (Regula-Werk King)
Kodak Starmatic
Kodak Automatic 35F
Kodak Signet 40 w/Flash
Kodak Duaflex II
Kodak Baby Brownie
Minolta Hi-Matic F
Minolta Hi-Matic 7sII
Minolta
Polaroid 95
Polaroid 95A
Polaroid 100
Polaroid 101
Polaroid 125
Polaroid Countdown 90
Polaroid 330
Polaroid 420
Polaroid 440
Polaroid 450
Petri color corrected super 1.9 w/ Telephoto
Petri 2.8
Spartus Press Flash
Tower w/built in meter (rodenstock-heligen)? this will take some research.
Tower Movie light meter
Weston Master III Exposure Meter

If you are interested in any of it, let me know, I'll put you in contact with him.  At this point I think everything is by offer, so please don't ask me how much.


----------

